# changes in symptoms



## 18285 (Jan 13, 2006)

I was told I had Gerd and a hiatal hernia at Mayo clinic last year. The year before I had a adenomatous polyp removed from my stomach (was told these are rare to have in stomach). My issue now is I have pain right under my sternum like a burning, gnawing feeling plus I eat a little bit and get sick to my stomach. I have also changed from constipated all the time to going all the time. Do I see my gastro doctor (who I don't like) or do I just wait it out?I'm tired of not feeling good and so is my family. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## 23540 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi angry colon, I was wondering if you are on medication for the gerd as the symptoms of gerd are gnawing/burning behind the sternum and you can also feel sick with gerd too. On the other hand if you are on medication for the gerd as I am, you can have side effects such as diarrhea and also sickness which I have all the time when I am taking lansoprazole. If you are not on medication I would see your doctor to try the medication as it does work for some people, and you dont want to suffer more than you need to. Maybe you could try aloe vera juice for the burning as it does seem to ease the burning feeling quite rapidly.


----------



## 18285 (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for replying.I have been taking meds for the last 4 years. Aciphex is what I have been on. I have never had any adverse reactions to it before. I have been on zelnorm but take just on an as needed basis. I have adjusted it to fit my needs. I have been under lots of stress which may be leading to this, I am thinking.


----------



## 23540 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi angry colon, I know what you mean when you mention stress, that is one very good reason why you might be having diarrhea. Whenever I get stressed (well, more stressed than I normally am) it nearly always leads to the diarrhea. I am used to it now but even before I was on medication for the gerd, whenever stress raised its ugly head it would always lead to dashing to the toilet, some people are built that way and I guess we are too.


----------



## 14371 (May 19, 2005)

Have you had your gallblatter checked??That is the right are for it??


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome angry colon


----------

